# Catfish Novelty Items



## Buckeye Bob (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got an email from Catfish Connection....they've got a lot of new catfish novelty items...to see picture of the item...click on the item number you're interested in and then wait as the pic loads a bit slower than the decription and price.

http://catalog.catfishconnection.com/itemlist.php?classid=MSCANVLT


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have the catfish antenna topper. Have had it for 3 years now, love it...haha


----------

